# Silver Black Spotted Catfish



## Soccer4822 (Aug 1, 2005)

I had a a silver black spotted catfish with long antennas that kept to one side of the tank swimming up and down all the time. After a couple of months its belly started to swell up, almost looking like it was pregnant. But then about two weeks later it died. Any idea to as why it passed. :rip: 

The water is fine; I do regular water changes. The tank is free of algae, and the heat is normal. :help:


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

You didn't post enough info to really let us know what kind of fish you had. A pic would've helped. My guess is that you had an Angelicus. The fat belly is normal, as they will eat until they're ready to burst. Cause of death was probably ich, as they are prone to that disease...and it's hard to spot on them.


----------



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

My guess it was a pictus- with bloat


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

I agree pictus with bloat. Did he swim funny flipping around? If so then it may have been swim bladder.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

your water parameters would be helpful as well.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

sorry about your fishie


----------

